# Monitor Test x64



## mFuSE (12. Juli 2010)

Moin,

ich suche ein Monitor Test Programm das unter Windows 7 läuft.
Leider ist der Nokia Monitor Tester ja ne 16Bit Software und läuft bei mir nicht unter Win7 x64 ....


Ich kenne da nur noch den Eizo Monitor Tester ...
Der hat aber so leichte Probleme bei der Dual Monitor Erkennung ...


Gibt es noch andere Programme?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Juli 2010)

Was willst du denn testen?
Im Nvidia-Treiber ist ja auch eine Testsoftware eingebaut. Reicht die nicht aus.


----------



## mFuSE (13. Juli 2010)

echt? Wo denn?

Siehe das was ich meine: EIZO: Monitortest


Leider läuft das Prog aber immer nur auf Monitor Nr. 1 ....


----------



## Superwip (13. Juli 2010)

du könntest ja einen Monitor ausstecken oder den anderen als _Monitor 1 konfigurieren


----------



## mFuSE (13. Juli 2010)

jo.. aber toll wäre halt ein Prog bei dem man auswählen kann wos läuft ...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Juli 2010)

Unter *Display -> Adjust Desktop Color Settings *im Geforce-Treiber.
Habs allerdings noch nicht mit 2 Displays probiert.


----------



## mFuSE (13. Juli 2010)

Kann man das irgendwie groß machen?


----------



## Superwip (13. Juli 2010)

mFuSE schrieb:


> jo.. aber toll wäre halt ein Prog bei dem man auswählen kann wos läuft ...



Warum ist das so wichtig? Normal braucht man so ein Programm eh nur, wenn man einen neuen Bildschirm bekommt oder ihn neu konfigurieren muss, weil man die Einstellungen verpfuscht hat


----------



## amdintel (13. Juli 2010)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Unter *Display -> Adjust Desktop Color Settings *im Geforce-Treiber.
> Habs allerdings noch nicht mit 2 Displays probiert.



das ist aber mehr für Video , Win 7 hat einen eigenen 
unter System St.  bei Anzeige da kann man auch noch was einstellen .


----------



## mFuSE (13. Juli 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Warum ist das so wichtig? Normal braucht man so ein Programm eh nur, wenn man einen neuen Bildschirm bekommt oder ihn neu konfigurieren muss, weil man die Einstellungen verpfuscht hat



stimmt ... ich mein ja auch nicht das man jetzt nicht mehr weiterleben kann  


Wäre halt trotzdem praktisch ein Programm zu haben, grade wenn man mehrere Monitore zum Vergleich nebeneinander stehen hat das man dann auch kurz durchswitchen kann ...

Aber jut .. wenn man Monitore vergleicht hat man eh den Clone Modus ... dann erübrigt sich das dann ja auch ....




Na gut.. ok .. hät ja sein können jemand hätte so ein Tool zufällig gekannt ^^


----------

